# 1D X + EC-S Focusing Screen - Save Your Money



## mackguyver (Nov 17, 2014)

I have been very busy with my non-photography life lately, but I finally got around to trying out the EC-S focusing screen in the 1D X - first for an event with terrible lighting and then for a wildlife shoot. Overall, I think it's a waste of money unless the body is dedicated to fast lenses, and even then, the gain is minimal.

Pros:
1. Easy fit / install
2. Works well with f/1.2-2 lenses, ever-so-slightly sharper & brighter than stock screen
3. Better bokeh visualization with lenses faster than f/2.8
4. No Custom Function setting, but little noticeable effect on exposure with most lenses

Cons:
1. AF area etching doesn't match 1D X (very minor annoyance)
2. Darker view with f/2.8 lenses (I think), dim view with f/4, almost impossible to use with f/5.6 lens or lens/extender combo in anything but bright sunlight, didn't try f/8
3. Clearness/sharpness improvement is very small over stock screen

I have used the super precision matte screens in the 60D and 5D II and was expecting great results. With those screens, I used them with great success, even in low light, even at f/11 (400 f/5.6 + 2x II extender) and while dim, it wasn't unusable. 

On the other hand, the EC-S screen actually seems dimmer with f/2.8 lenses than the stock screen (didn't compare directly) and is terrible at f/4 and practically unusable at f/5.6 in low to decent light. Even using AF was difficult because it was so hard to see the subject! 

I guess the stock screen is much better than I thought unless you plan on dedicating this body to fast lenses (only) or MF lenses (a waste of a fine AF body IMHO), I would pass on the EC-S screen.


----------



## IsaacImage (Nov 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I have been very busy with my non-photography life lately, but I finally got around to trying out the EC-S focusing screen in the 1D X - first for an event with terrible lighting and then for a wildlife shoot. Overall, I think it's a waste of money unless the body is dedicated to fast lenses, and even then, the gain is minimal.
> 
> Pros:
> 1. Easy fit / install
> ...




Thank you so much !


----------



## risc32 (Nov 17, 2014)

I use an ee-s screen in my 5dmk1, and i can't say that i noticed much of a difference. I don't have any lenses slower than 2.8, but i bet they would show a dimmer view. I actually find manual focusing easier with my 5dmk3 and the stock screen -vs- modded 5dmk1.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree. I use the Ec-S screen for fast manual focus primes. When I hook on the 600 f4 it becomes close to useless. But it makes manual focus a lot easier with f1.4-2.8 lenses, which covers all my Zeiss lenses.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 17, 2014)

I found the screen on the 5DIII to be bright but somewhat grainy on the 5DIII vs. the 5DII with the Eg-S screen and I found it quite a bit more difficult to manually focus with the 50L & 85L II. I'm not sure what the differences between the Eg-S & Ec-S screens might be, but at f/4 or beyond, it's dim but usable in the 5DII and terrible in the 1D X. I think the Eg-S is a newer design, but it doesn't make a lot of sense.

In Eldar's case, I'm sure it helps with the Zeiss lenses, considering they are all fast & MF.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I have been very busy with my non-photography life lately, but I finally got around to trying out the EC-S focusing screen in the 1D X - first for an event with terrible lighting and then for a wildlife shoot. Overall, I think it's a waste of money unless the body is dedicated to fast lenses, and even then, the gain is minimal.
> 
> ...



Good to see you back, Mackguyver! Real life has a tendency to intervene with all the fun stuff at times.

I have had some minor thoughts of getting a focusing screen like the one that KatzEye has for the 7D, but seeing your findings here for the Ec-S, and how minor they are, I really need to realize that there are cons for all these screens. Probably save it until I have a backup body more or less dedicated to shooting fast lenses.
Good information nevertheless.


----------



## zlatko (Nov 18, 2014)

The S screens show the actual depth of field, but are always darker. Then standard screens show depth of field as of around f/2.8, even if the lens has a wider max aperture, and are always brighter. Each exists for its respective advantage, and there seems to be no way to have the advantages of both in one screen.

The S screens are fine in good light, but too dark in poor light or with f/4 lenses. Even with f/2.8 lenses, the added darkness is somewhat annoying.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2014)

Check page 327 of your user manual. It notes the issues with using that screen. It fits, but exposures will be off, and AF area will mismatch.

There was a discussion about which focus screens worked quite a while back.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 18, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Good to see you back, Mackguyver! Real life has a tendency to intervene with all the fun stuff at times.


Thanks, DominoDude. Life does get crazy sometimes, but I'm trying to enjoy the ride!

I had seen the notes about the screen in the user manual, but based on my previous S screen experience, I thought I could live with those things. As I said, both the AF area etching being off and the exposure changes were relatively minor. I used those screens for years in all kinds of light and with a mix of lenses ranging from f/1.2 to f/5.6, with no problems.

What shocked me was how different the Ec-S screen is from the other S screens. In the 60D and 5DII, I found the brightness trade offs to be pretty minor (say 10% darker with f/4 and 25% with f/5.6), but in the 1D X, the viewfinder becomes so dark (maybe 25% with f/2.8, 50% with f/4, 75% with f/5.6) that it's a real hindrance for anything slower than f/2.


----------

